
Visualising random variables - baoyu
https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2016/05/13/visualising-random-variables/
======
dexwiz
Displaying a a function with changing values, instead of a static one, does
change how you process the information. This gives an advantage to computer
screens over chalkboards.

I am not sure about the implementation. The author seems new to webdesign. He
spends 2 paragraphs explaining how he made the image changes, hint, he used a
looped gif. Then he has an idea of an "after image" but then admits he cannot
do it. The numbers dancing around at the end is hard to digest. It's clear
that one is not moving, but that is about it.

In the comments Rahul posts a graph where circles are plotted and fade over
time with random inputs. He then plots various functions where the grouping is
obvious and easily digestible.

Overall it looks like a great collaboration. Someone having an design idea but
incapable of executing, and something else doing a better technical
implementation. While the idea is completely unoriginal, its still a fun
story.

~~~
laingc
I'd just like to draw attention to this comment:

> The author seems new to webdesign.

The author of the post is Terry Tao, one of the greatest living mathematicians
and recipient of the Fields medal.

I imagine that he may indeed be somewhat new to web design, however I doubt
that learning it is high on his list of priorities.

 _EDIT: No snark intended here, by the way. I thought the context of who Tao
is was important._

~~~
kmm
The mathematician in me is somewhat relieved to see there are some things I'm
better at than Terry Tao :)

~~~
Bromskloss
I see. You mean mathematics and web design.

------
justifier
> When teaching mathematics, the traditional method of lecturing in front of a
> blackboard is still hard to improve upon, despite all the advances in modern
> technology.

i completely disagree on a multitude of fronts

what is meant by 'traditional'? my understanding of plato's academia was it
was a forum for discussion stead some silent note taking mass attempting to
keep pace with an informer whose information is variant based on how they
slept and whether they ate recently

current academic lectures need to go away

i'd rather see professors make succinct learning material, a la well edited
video lectures andor notes, and offer them to students as suggested material
and have a weekly meeting where the material is discussed

also, technology has always informed mathematics and trying to deny that in
lieu of, what i assume is, some personal distaste for contemporary technology
and its uses seems disingenuous

when i research mathematics i sometimes take time away with a pencil and
paper, but usually only to find new directions to lead an idea; in the vast
majority of my work i collaborate with a computer

i like using many mediums for expression, but if i were forced to choose one
over the other i would definitely choose the computer

i can always do what i do on paper with a computer, the opposite would leave
me severely wanting

~~~
shas3
Most post secondary math, especially proof-oriented abstract math- analysis,
topology, abstract algebra, probability and measure- all the kind of stuff
that Tao probably teaches- really cannot be visualized with modern technology
and relies more on pen-on-paper/chalk-on-board walkthroughs. In that context,
Tao is spot on that modern tech is of little use in exposition.

~~~
justifier
how does that logic follow

i feel fairly confident that anything you do on a chalk board i can do on a
computer, unless you can offer an example of what you mean by 'cannot be
visualized with modern technology '

also, my comment spoke directly of what i think you are referring to in using
the word 'exposition'.. perhaps you meant 'extempore'?

why does the academic system think, assume, require andor expect their
professors to be good public communicators?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
The interactivity and dynamicism of the chalkboard can't really be reproduced
in ppt or pdf. Go look at some MSRI videos for example:
[http://www.msri.org/workshops](http://www.msri.org/workshops)

~~~
justifier
i shutter to think that someone assumes if i say i use a computer to
collaborate on mathematics research they think i mean with either powerpoint
or pdfs?!?

'interactivity and dynamicism of the chalkboard' reads like laughably
obstinate bias

[http://acko.net/blog/mathbox2/](http://acko.net/blog/mathbox2/) is a great
example of what interactivity and dynamicism really can be

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=acko.net&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=acko.net&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

your msri videos are perfect examples of what i think is wrong with academia

one person standing in front of a group of silent onlookers making
incomprehensible scribbles on a medium that the onlookers are unable to
interact with or permute

then to take that presentation and put it online raw and unedited

i picked a random video:
[https://www.msri.org/workshops/705/schedules/20915](https://www.msri.org/workshops/705/schedules/20915)
; feel free to watch its 51 minutes or skip around.. i challenge anyone to go
jump straight to minute 9 and read what is written there, i have worse
handwriting than this professor and i know you would be unable to read this
comment if i were required to write it by hand

how much of the video is actionable information?

how much time is the viewer just sitting, silently, waiting for the professor
to finish writing words just spoken? what benefit is there for me to watch
someone as they write?

[http://www.3blue1brown.com/](http://www.3blue1brown.com/) is a great example
of well edited content

i'd rather professors make edited versions of their intended presentations,
give them to students, and then this lecture hall could be filled with
conversation and imagination stead the sound of chalk being dragged across
slate

------
gus_massa
It's possible to make something similar with Excel. Something like

    
    
      A1 = "X"      B1 = Integer( 6 * Random() + 1 )
      
      A2 = "Y"      B2 = Integer( 6 * Random() + 1 )
      A3 = "X+Y"    B3 = B1 + B2
      
      A4 = "Z"      B4 = 7 - B1
      A5 = "X+Z"    B5 = B1 + B4
    

And then press "F9" to refresh the random values and get new ones.

------
justifier
visualising random variables:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6Dihkrvus&list=PLm5k2NUmpI...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6Dihkrvus&list=PLm5k2NUmpIP8qwttAS5Batnd7u2UpBtaL)

